# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố đây các bạn...!

## pesttykl

1. Có hai người mũi đều giống nhau, ngày tháng năm sinh và giờ sinh cũng giống nhau, nhưng họ không nhìn nhận là sinh đôi, vì sao?

2. Có một người không cẩn thận té xuống giếng nước, quần áo ướt đẫm hết mà không thấy tóc ướt tí nào, tại sao? 

3.Người vừa khóc vừa cười gọi là người gì?

4. Một con ngựa đầu quay về phía Đông, hỏi đuôi nó quay về phía nào? 

5.Bạn bị mắc kẹt trong một chiếc xe hơi mui kín. Bây giờ làm sao để ra đây?

Các bạn trả lời đi nhé.

----------


## dongeriko

câu 1 : vì 2 người đó kô cùng bố mẹ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
câu 2 : vì người đó kô có tóc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
câu 3 : chưa có đáp án .hehe
câu 4 : đuôi con ngựa hướng xuống đất 
câu 5 : thì mở cửa mà ra thôi:
có đúng câu nào kô nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## sanxuattudien

Mấy câu kia pác bói cá reply hết roài



> 3.Người vừa khóc vừa cười gọi là người gì?


Vừa khóc vừa cười ăn mười cục "caca" [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

Câu 2: nước trong giếng chỉ tới cổ mà thôi.
Câu 3:người bị điên
Caau 4: đuôi cẫn chúc xuống dưới đất

----------


## chanhedu76

Câu 1:NGười đó đang soi gương
Câu 2:Người đó là sư
Câu 3:Buồn cười
Câu 4:Đuôi nó hướng xuống đất
Câu 5:Mở của ra thôi.

----------


## thuytrang128

> Câu 3:Buồn cười


Khóc sao lại là buồn được hả bạn :-?

----------


## goldenfalcon

> 3.Người vừa khóc vừa cười gọi là người gì?


nhok nghĩ là người vừa khóc vừa cười gọi là kịch sĩ



> 1. Có hai người mũi đều giống nhau, ngày tháng năm sinh và giờ sinh cũng giống nhau, nhưng họ không nhìn nhận là sinh đôi, vì sao?


vì có thể họ sinh ba hoặc hơn... [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## hoathachthao

> Câu 1:NGười đó đang soi gương
> Câu 2:Người đó là sư
> Câu 3:Buồn cười
> Câu 4:Đuôi nó hướng xuống đất
> Câu 5:Mở của ra thôi.


Câu 1 hỏi là 2 người mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG], Nguyên thì không nghĩ là soi gương, có lẽ không phải sinh đôi mà 2 người đó là 2 trong 3 anh em sinh 3.:emlaugh:

----------


## thanhluantm

1. Làm gì có hai người sinh cùng một thời điểm, vì thế không nhận sinh đôi là phải rùi
2.tóc chưa trạm vào nước thì chưa ướt, thế thôi
3.Hạnh phúc quá, cười không tả hết thì khóc thui.
4,5. các bạn đều trả lời rùi

----------

